# Norman's Bay C&CC site June 30



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Anyone planning to be there early next week?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Many moons ago, my father in law was the warden at Normans Bay.


Never knew quite how he managed to get the job, working with people, then I read Briarose's thread, and realised.........no offence Russell.

Not a bad site, but when the wind doth blow, the wind doth blow.......bledy hard. small breeze inland, force 300 at Normans Bay.. :roll:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

That is so spooky. I was planning to go there the weekend after this but so the campsite and it was at the top of my list for staying over one night. The reason it was at the top I had found no others yet. So to be honest, it was a very short list.

I wanted to go and have a look a property twixt Hastings and Eastbourne which appear nationally a lot cheaper I suspect due to inconvenient commuter outlets and of course, not far from my favourite tunnel.

I did read it can be horrendously windy but right on the beach famous I think for a Norman who landed there. Possibly Norman Wisdom I am not sure. It may have even been near where William lost his fly. (I am a bit of a history buff 8) ) :roll:

Just realised Bandaid mentioned the wind so I do have corroberation. 8) Don't forget.... You read it here last. 8)


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh yes. History. 

Anyway, have a look at the ....hang on I'll think of it in a minute, theres a campsite near the bledy golf club......whats its name.....bugger, cant remember. I'll think of it at 0330 then I'll forget by morning.


Anyway, heres a tip for living in Sussex.

Go to Worthing to retire, Eastbourne for nursing homes, and Bexhill to die.

seems the way it works out anyway.....bledy campsite. still cant remember.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

and seaford to get embalmed


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

And Robertsbridge for a MH and accessories!! :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry bandaid you have it wrong, these days it is retire to Eastbourne and nursing homes in Worthing. or even boring Goring on sea.

cabby


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Aha, you dont go to Seaford to get embalmed......pickled maybe,


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

what about some details on this informal meet then.

cabby


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well it wasn't a "meet" really, I was just down there for a few days and wondered if anyone else would be there.
As it happens, I did get greeted by my MHF name by the site warden (Wanderer). A very well run site.


----------



## Wanderer (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tony

It was nice meeting you, unfortunatly it as my week on lates  otherwise it would have been nice to have had an evening chat and jar together.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

We were coming down today but I suspect there would be no one there now but looking at the wx forecast I reallydon't fancy peering out into a wet and windy world for 3 days when I could be at home peering out into a wet and windy world with all the mod cons.


----------

